# Unstable WiFi Speeds Intel 8265/8275



## malicedShade (Dec 13, 2021)

Hello. For quite a while I've been dealing with a highly unstable wifi connection on 13.0 (and if its relevant I'm dual booting Windows 10 on another drive on the same machine). My motherboard has an intel 8265/8275 which from my understanding is supported by the iwm(4) driver. The main issue is that at system boot everything is nice and speedy until about a minute when things suddenly start to slow down to the point that simple forum browsing is basically not possible. I'm talking sub 1mbps speeds.

After going through all sorts of forum posts I've failed to find a solution, but I have found that the main thing is related to the media setting constantly starting at the highest speed which is OFDM/54Mbps and then dropping to DS/1Mbps. Doing a `service netif restart wlan0` seems to kick my card back up to the highest media setting only for it to just slowly drop back down to DS/1Mbps. When running `while true; do; ifconfig wlan0; sleep 1; done` you can literally see the media go up and down and then finally all the way down to the lowest possible setting and stay there no matter what until I restart it again.

Trying to set things using ifconfig just does nothing. I once read somewhere that its related to powersave and to turn it off. I tried to do this with `ifconfig wlan0 powersave mode off` but that did nothing, and then I tried `ifconfig wlan0 -powersave` which removed the `powersave CAM` output from ifconfig output but the media issue still remains. Chasing that lead, I also once read that windows drivers for whatever reason can sometimes take precedence over other drivers for the card, and booted into there to try and turn all that sort of stuff off. Same result.

My rc.conf has

```
wlans_iwm0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP media autoselect mode autoselect"
create_args_wlan0="country US regdomain FCC"
powerd_enable="YES"
kld_list="nvidia-modeset linux linux64 fusefs wlan_amrr"
```

and my loader.conf has

```
if_iwm_load="YES"
iwm8265fw_load="YES"
```

Please note that these have changed a good couple times because I wanted to see if what seemed to be solutions stayed through a boot and nope they didnt. So these are what I've most recently got.

I'm a little frustrated and not an expert at system administration. I've tried looking up documentation and other forum posts but nothing seems to work. Even today I found some similar issue on raspberry pi's from a while ago that said to use something called wlan_amrr(4) and that didn't work either. This is basically a desktop machine and its kinda difficult to do desktopy things when pkg updates take hours and email is unusable cause my card is being weird.  Any helps appreciated.


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 13, 2021)

Maybe an external issue like neighbor using his microwave oven. Fast WiFi is pretty dependent on optimal environment conditions.


----------



## mark_j (Dec 13, 2021)

I think it would be helpful to see some data concerning the issue. Is it auto-negotiating back down from 54 to 1 Mbps?

Your problem could be power related (txpower or powersave in ifconfig), channel related (too many people in your area on the one channel), who knows.

Therefore, do you have any logs or information showing the regression from fast to slow? Is it negotiating to 802.11a, 802.11b, 802.11g etc?

You probably need to check the kernel's messages (if any), ifconfig output as it slows etc.


----------



## malicedShade (Dec 13, 2021)

I don't think its due to my surroundings since the same system booted into windows has no problems.

Spamming ifconfig shows this (I removed the output that was just a repeat of the first instance):

```
ssid "network" channel 1 (2412 MHz 11g) bssid ___
    regdomain FCC country US authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON
    deftxkey UNDEF AES-CCM 2:128-bit AES-CCM 3:128-bit txpower 30 bmiss 10
    scanvalid 60 protmode CTS wme roaming MANUAL
    parent interface: iwm0
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/54Mbps mode 11g
    status: associated
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>

    parent interface: iwm0
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/36Mbps mode 11g
    status: associated
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>

    parent interface: iwm0
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/48Mbps mode 11g
    status: associated
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>

    parent interface: iwm0
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/24Mbps mode 11g
    status: associated
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>

    parent interface: iwm0
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/9Mbps mode 11g
    status: associated
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>

    parent interface: iwm0
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet DS/2Mbps mode 11g
    status: associated
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>

    parent interface: iwm0
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet DS/11Mbps mode 11g
    status: associated
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>

    parent interface: iwm0
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/6Mbps mode 11g
    status: associated
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>

    parent interface: iwm0
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet DS/1Mbps mode 11g
    status: associated
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

I'm not sure how you'd get kernel messages. I assume the handbook mentions how to do this but I can't read it just right now.


----------



## mark_j (Dec 13, 2021)

Anything out of dmesg or /var/log/messages should suffice.

If it runs well under Windows, then running `ifconfig wlan0 list scan` to see all the wifi around you is probably a waste of time but at least you'll see those around you and if there's a channel clash.

Oh and is this a desktop or laptop?


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 14, 2021)

As I understand it the new driver work in FreeBSD 13 for Intel 802.11ac cards (8xxx) only operates at 802.11n mode.
I have seen many complaints about that new Intel wireless driver work.
Does anybody have any success stories using the Intel wireless 8xxx cards?


----------



## malicedShade (Dec 14, 2021)

This is a desktop though the wireless is integrated into the board. The only reason I'm using wireless at all is cause of the lack of ethernet wiring. The channels are wide apart so that seems ok.

Here's what dmesg printed:

```
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2021 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 29 19:46:20 UTC 2021
    root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 11.0.1 (git@github.com:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-11.0.1-0-g43ff75f2c3fe)
VT(efifb): resolution 1024x768
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-9600K CPU @ 3.70GHz (3696.18-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x906ec  Family=0x6  Model=0x9e  Stepping=12
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7ffafbff<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,FMA,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x121<LAHF,ABM,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x29c6fbf<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,SGX,BMI1,HLE,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,ERMS,INVPCID,RTM,NFPUSG,MPX,RDSEED,ADX,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,PROCTRACE>
  Structured Extended Features2=0x40000000<SGXLC>
  Structured Extended Features3=0xbc000000<IBPB,STIBP,L1DFL,ARCH_CAP,SSBD>
  XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
  IA32_ARCH_CAPS=0x9<RDCL_NO,SKIP_L1DFL_VME>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 17179869184 (16384 MB)
avail memory = 16562339840 (15795 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <ALASKA A M I>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 6 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 6 core(s)
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-119
Launching APs: 2 5 3 4 1
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1848091597 Hz quality 1000
KTLS: Initialized 6 threads
random: entropy device external interface
000.000019 [4354] netmap_init               netmap: loaded module
[ath_hal] loaded
WARNING: Device "kbd" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
kbd1 at kbdmux0
mlx5en: Mellanox Ethernet driver 3.6.0 (December 2020)
nexus0
efirtc0: <EFI Realtime Clock>
efirtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
cryptosoft0: <software crypto>
aesni0: <AES-CBC,AES-CCM,AES-GCM,AES-ICM,AES-XTS>
acpi0: <ALASKA A M I>
ACPI Error: AE_NOT_FOUND, While resolving a named reference package element - \134_SB_.PR00 (20201113/dspkginit-605)
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe000-0xe07f mem 0xee000000-0xeeffffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xe0000000-0xe1ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
vgapci0: Boot video device
hdac0: <NVIDIA (0x10f0) HDA Controller> mem 0xef080000-0xef083fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
xhci0: <Intel Union Point USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xef330000-0xef33ffff irq 16 at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0: waiting for BIOS to give up control
xhci_interrupt: host controller halted
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ahci0: <Intel Union Point AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf050-0xf057,0xf040-0xf043,0xf020-0xf03f mem 0xef348000-0xef349fff,0xef34c000-0xef34c0ff,0xef34b000-0xef34b7ff irq 16 at device 23.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.31 with 6 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
ahciem0: <AHCI enclosure management bridge> on ahci0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 27.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 27.2 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
xhci1: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xef200000-0xef207fff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci3
xhci1: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus1 on xhci1
usbus1: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 27.4 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
iwm0: <Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 8265> mem 0xef100000-0xef101fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci6
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
pcib9: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
pci9: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib9
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <memory> at device 31.2 (no driver attached)
hdac1: <Intel Kaby Lake-H HDA Controller> mem 0xef340000-0xef343fff,0xef320000-0xef32ffff irq 16 at device 31.3 on pci0
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection> mem 0xef300000-0xef31ffff irq 16 at device 31.6 on pci0
em0: Using 1024 TX descriptors and 1024 RX descriptors
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: Ethernet address: ___________
em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz2: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbdc0: non-PNP ISA device will be removed from GENERIC in FreeBSD 14.
hwpstate_intel0: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu0
hwpstate_intel1: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu1
hwpstate_intel2: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu2
hwpstate_intel3: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu3
hwpstate_intel4: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu4
hwpstate_intel5: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu5
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <NVIDIA (0x0083) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <NVIDIA (0x0083) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0083) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 4 on hdaa0
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0083) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa0
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0083) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 6 on hdaa0
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0083) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 7 on hdaa0
ugen1.1: <0x1b21 XHCI root HUB> at usbus1
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0 on usbus1
uhub0: <0x1b21 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub1 on usbus0
uhub1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
iwm0: hw rev 0x230, fw ver 22.361476.0, address d4:6d:6d:_______
hdacc1: <Realtek ALC1220 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC1220 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm4: <Realtek ALC1220 (Rear Analog 5.1/2.0)> at nid 20,22,21 and 24,26 on hdaa1
pcm5: <Realtek ALC1220 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa1
pcm6: <Realtek ALC1220 (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa1
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada1p2 [rw]...
Root mount waiting for: usbus0 CAM usbus1
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <Corsair Force LE SSD SAFC12.2> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number 163080190001041650EE
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 228936MB (468862128 512 byte sectors)
ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <SanDisk SSD PLUS 480GB UG4500RL> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada1: Serial Number 1835C5801225
ada1: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 457872MB (937721856 512 byte sectors)
ada2 at ahcich4 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
ada2: <ST3000DM001-1ER166 CC43> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada2: Serial Number W5008EYR
ada2: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada2: Command Queueing enabled
ada2: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors)
ada2: quirks=0x1<4K>
ses0 at ahciem0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
ses0: <AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 2.00 0001> SEMB S-E-S 2.00 device
ses0: SEMB SES Device
ses0: ada0,pass0 in 'Slot 00', SATA Slot: scbus0 target 0
ses0: ada1,pass1 in 'Slot 01', SATA Slot: scbus1 target 0
ses0: ada2,pass2 in 'Slot 04', SATA Slot: scbus4 target 0
uhub0: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub1: 26 ports with 26 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.2: <Razer Razer Firefly> at usbus0
ukbd0 on uhub1
ukbd0: <Razer Razer Firefly, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 1> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
ukbd1 on uhub1
ukbd1: <Razer Razer Firefly, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 1> on usbus0
kbd3 at ukbd1
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0a2b> at usbus0
ugen0.4: <Razer Razer Huntsman> at usbus0
ukbd2 on uhub1
ukbd2: <Razer Razer Huntsman, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 3> on usbus0
kbd4 at ukbd2
ukbd3 on uhub1
ukbd3: <Razer Razer Huntsman, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 3> on usbus0
kbd5 at ukbd3
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.5: <Contour Design UNIMOUSE> at usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.6: <vendor 0x1b1c product 0x1c0b> at usbus0
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/ada1p2...
nvidia0: <NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Ti> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  470.86  Tue Oct 26 21:43:42 UTC 2021
ichsmb0: <Intel Kaby Lake SMBus controller> port 0xf000-0xf01f mem 0xef34a000-0xef34a0ff irq 16 at device 31.4 on pci0
smbus0: <System Management Bus> on ichsmb0
acpi_wmi0: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi0: cannot find EC device
acpi_wmi0: Embedded MOF found
ACPI: \134GSA1.WQCC: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
acpi_wmi1: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi1: cannot find EC device
acpi_wmi2: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi2: cannot find EC device
wlan0: Ethernet address: d4:6d:6d:_______
lo0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to UP
ums0 on uhub1
ums0: <Razer Razer Firefly, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
ums1 on uhub1
ums1: <Razer Razer Huntsman, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 3> on usbus0
ums1: 5 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
ums2 on uhub1
ums2: <UNIMOUSE> on usbus0
ums2: 26 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=1
uhid0 on uhub1
uhid0: <Contour Design UNIMOUSE, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 4> on usbus0
uhid1 on uhub1
uhid1: <vendor 0x1b1c product 0x1c0b, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 5> on usbus0
Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
ng_ubt: HCI command 0xfc05 timed out
```



> As I understand it the new driver work in FreeBSD 13 for Intel 802.11ac cards (8xxx) only operates at 802.11n mode.


Yeah I saw that on different forum posts while trying to search for a solution. It doesn't really matter to me if its 802.11n or not since browsing or doing simple work isn't speed sensitive anyway, but on all my other machines running at 802.11n they get around 30mbps where this machine is only getting like 500kbps.


----------



## Ytre (Dec 31, 2021)

I`ve installed FreeBSD 13 yesterday on my Thinkpad X1 Carbon 5th gen..  Wifi (04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 (rev 88)) configured with iwm, connected with 5Ghz to Netgear R7000 (runs with Firmware DD-WRT).

Speed with Debian Sid (Bullseye 12): Download 89,7 Mbps, Upload 94,2 Mbps, Ping 8ms.
Speed with FreeBSD 13: Download 26,3 Mbps, Upload 23,2 Mbps, Ping 7ms

`ifconfig`


> wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
> ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
> inet 192.168.0.84 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
> groups: wlan
> ...



Both with the same Testserver Aalesund Fiber / Norway (I'm in Bergen / Norway). Running on Speedtest.
Speed in both OS is stable. But the speed in FreeBSD is unfortunately  to slow. Maybe the other driver iwlwifi could be an option? Any other suggestions?


----------



## mark_j (Dec 31, 2021)

According to this, your Debian is not using 802.11a but probably 802.11ac because 89.7 exceeds the standard.

The comparison is apples to oranges. 802.11ac is not available yet but is being worked on. 

It's a pity all the companies who produce wifi modules don't write drivers for FreeBSD like they do for linux-based systems, but that's reality.


----------



## Andriy (Jan 2, 2022)

malicedShade , do you have wlan_amrr loaded or compiled into the kernel?


----------



## malicedShade (Jan 6, 2022)

Andriy said:


> malicedShade , do you have wlan_amrr loaded or compiled into the kernel?


I've got it loaded in. It doesn't seem to have made any difference.


----------



## Andriy (Jan 6, 2022)

Sorry, I overlooked that.


----------

